# Acid Acid Opulence 3 Cigar Review - Wow!!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome smoke!!! Smoked it to the nub!!!

Read the full review here: Acid Acid Opulence 3 Cigar Review - Wow!!!


----------

